# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Winny For Baseball Pitchers

## Outlaw4life

What would be better for gaining velocity for a pitcher. Equipoise , or Winny? If Winny is the steroid of choice, is there much of a difference between the tablets and the injection? Any replies would be appreciated

----------


## baseball101

if i am you i would not use winny for baseball it makes your tendons brittle i would use something like anavar which will help for strength gains and maybe gain a little velocity. The best thing is long toss and do your jobes. i play minor league baseball and i know if i do not long toss and do jobes my velocity maybe a little lower than usual

----------


## Outlaw4life

Alright, cool thanks, i heard that winny dried up joints bad to, so i guess thats pry not a good combination

----------


## LD_18

i agree 100% with the long toss and jobes part. i just recently had ta stop playinl minor leauge ball due to an injury, and every pitcher we had did the long toss and jobes routine religoiusly. if they used any kind of aas it was recovery purposes mainly, but it did increase the velo. a lil too.

----------


## Baller9

To LD_18 and or anyone else who has the answer, 

what are the pitchers using?

----------


## LD_18

they mostly used some form of test, test e or c. nothin too complex really,half of them aint smart enough to try to stack stuff haha.

----------


## Baller9

Good point, too many are dumb by nature...that's why most are predictable.

----------


## thunder20

i would guess they mostly use deca for the joints.....i know that a lot of nfl quarterbacks use it i would assume the same from pitchers

----------


## LD_18

i am doubtin they use deca bro, with the long detcetion times and all

----------


## iwillsleepwhenidie

not all pitchers are predictable, i might be one of the rare ones but i know a couple of my good buddies that used hgh and igf and got great results but thats alot of coin. Also keeps you under the radar.

----------


## Baller9

Yea man, I'm just kidding, you guys manage to get us out most of the time anyways. Haven't heard about IGF and throwers yet. What kind of results can you report...especially with regard to injury/joints and ligaments.

----------


## O.T

winny for pitchers is a no no.. for any baseball player IMO.

----------


## Samson7

most people are going to say winny is a no for pitchers because of sore joints and ligaments and so on, heres the deal.....my friend (a pitcher on my team) was throwing about 86-87 last fall.......he took winny with some test and increased his fastball to 92-93 by the spring with no problems. By the way he was just at a tryout with the rockies and hit 97 mph like 12 times. so draw whatever conclusions you want because everyone is different.........................................

----------


## chest6

> most people are going to say winny is a no for pitchers because of sore joints and ligaments and so on, heres the deal.....my friend (a pitcher on my team) was throwing about 86-87 last fall.......he took winny with some test and increased his fastball to 92-93 by the spring with no problems. By the way he was just at a tryout and hit 97 mph like 12 times. so draw whatever conclusions you want because everyone is different.........................................


Damn I didn't know juice helped velocity that much. I guess it would aide in recovery..but I cant really think of it being that beneficial

----------


## BigDaddySmalls

steroids wont help velocity by itself u really need to workout your shoulders and arms like 2-3 times plus your normal routine to see good results u can use any type of steroid u want just know what they do and how long they are detectable

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

prop/var for pitchers would probably be beneficial

----------


## Wetzel

big daddy smalls- would a legal product test booster like anabolic matrix, alpha male, or HGH products you can buy at supplements101.com do the same as steroids in increasing your velocity. Also if U R on the juice how many days a week should you do your rotator cuff and lift for your shoulders to increase your velocity alot.

----------


## O.T

> big daddy smalls- would a legal product test booster like anabolic matrix, alpha male, or HGH products you can buy at supplements101.com do the same as steroids in increasing your velocity. Also if U R on the juice how many days a week should you do your rotator cuff and lift for your shoulders to increase your velocity alot.



You should so the same about of rotator work, 3 times wk, to avoid injury

----------


## Samson7

> big daddy smalls- would a legal product test booster like anabolic matrix, alpha male, or HGH products you can buy at supplements101.com do the same as steroids in increasing your velocity. Also if U R on the juice how many days a week should you do your rotator cuff and lift for your shoulders to increase your velocity alot.


Building your shoulders up is not going to make you throw that much harder. Building your legs up is going to help you push off harder and quicker which will make you throw harder. 

No over the counter supplement are going to benefit you like steroids would considering you are old enough. I could be wrong but you sound like a highschooler or anearly college player. If you are younger than 21-22 i would not even think about juice. Eat right, workout right, and do longtoss. If you are a pitcher and you are too young to juice but you do anyways you could really screw yourself up.

----------


## Samson7

oh and if you decide you are going to use aas do a lot of research here before you do anything stupid

----------


## beantown12

Hey man, ya ive played ball for the past 4 years at the collegiate level. i have found that deca would be safer because it lubes joints and fills them with water, winny is water based and may rip up the rotator cuffs. like samson 7 says, you also need to focus on your legs more than your arm.

----------


## O.T

word samson

----------


## O.T

> Hey man, ya ive played ball for the past 4 years at the collegiate level. i have found that deca would be safer because it lubes joints and fills them with water, winny is water based and may rip up the rotator cuffs. like samson 7 says, you also need to focus on your legs more than your arm.



problem is deca stays in body to long

----------


## beantown12

that shouldnt be a problem unless he is playing division 1 ball, division 2 and division 3 dont test.

----------


## O.T

yea but if he is a prospet that can be in the league anytime soon it can be a problem..you can still test positive

----------


## Samson7

> yea but if he is a prospet that can be in the league anytime soon it can be a problem..you can still test positive



This is just a hunch, but i kinda get the feeling he is in highschool.

----------


## Wetzel

yes i m in high school. thanks for answers i will definately lay off for a while. maybe in college. are there any lefties you guys play with that throw in the mid 80's. out of high school if u r left handed do you have to throw hard to go pro.

----------


## Samson7

> yes i m in high school. thanks for answers i will definately lay off for a while. maybe in college. are there any lefties you guys play with that throw in the mid 80's. out of high school if u r left handed do you have to throw hard to go pro.



Ya man definately lay off juice untill you are at least 21 and i mean at the very least. Yes i used to play with a lefty pitcher who is a prospect and he only throws about 85. Its kinda funny he only weighs a buck 50 and doesnt really work out...he has nasty stuff though.

----------


## javguy

I just had a scope on my labrum, and a minor clean up on my rotator cuff, does any one have some suggestions of something I can take to help speed up the recovery. I am 2wks out now

----------


## SCMedic

Jobes and Tubing...Jobes and Tubing...Then when you're healthy, long toss. THere is no gear that will up velocity or fix injuries. I've said this in a few other threads. I've been through the labrum/superspinatus/anterior rotator tear and surgery. I've been through having my velocity go from 95-85 in one pitch. I've been through being on the cusp of the show to sitting at home in a sling. It sucks. I feel for you. Gear isn't the answer. Now, I'm not telling you it's not good for other things, because I think it is. But for a pitcher, I'm going to say no. That's just my opinion of course.

----------


## trevors

Are you saying that a 20 year old junior college pitcher, who has an implemented nutritional plan, training experience, an aromatase inhibitor, and hcg , couldn't execute successfully his first cycle? Is there any chance for success at the age of 20 years old?

----------


## gearbox

> What would be better for gaining velocity for a pitcher. Equipoise, or Winny? If Winny is the steroid of choice, is there much of a difference between the tablets and the injection? Any replies would be appreciated


Terrible idea. Winn is extremely common to cause severe joint pain in many of us. You would need to run test a long with winn also.
how about you eat right and train hard and rest hard then repeat. Or get a coach. Having a little winn won't do anything but cause more harm then good. And you can exactly run year around.
eq- that's pretty funny op!

----------


## Megalodon6

> Are you saying that a 20 year old junior college pitcher, who has an implemented nutritional plan, training experience, an aromatase inhibitor, and hcg, couldn't execute successfully his first cycle? Is there any chance for success at the age of 20 years old?


That "20 year old" would probably see some gains but the whole point of what he was trying to say is at 20 your endocrine system isn't done developing and you could have some serious side effects down the road

----------


## Lrodriguez

i took test for 2 cycles at the age of 17 and now i have both reproductive parts

----------


## Getlean007

Winny for the win

----------

